# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  What is your biggest life regret?

## L

This was done in my home place, came across it sometime ago and again today! One of my old friends is even in it!

----------


## Monroe

Wow, I have to say, that was quite emotional to watch. I remember I wrote a short paper once about my regrets. And it was mainly that I regretted being so stuck in my comfort zone. Never letting go, never taking risks. Putting yourself out there, without fears or doubts or worries, just doing things that might seem scary. I regret not doing so, because I missed out on experiences that could've changed my current life path and who I became. But I do agree with those that spoke at the end. There's no point in wallowing in regrets. Just focus on what can be accomplished now, what we can do now. It's not too late for me to take risks and change things.

----------


## L

> Wow, I have to say, that was quite emotional to watch. I remember I wrote a short paper once about my regrets. And it was mainly that I regretted being so stuck in my comfort zone. Never letting go, never taking risks. Putting yourself out there, without fears or doubts or worries, just doing things that might seem scary. I regret not doing so, because I missed out on experiences that could've changed my current life path and who I became. But I do agree with those that spoke at the end. There's no point in wallowing in regrets. Just focus on what can be accomplished now, what we can do now. It's not too late for me to take risks and change things.



will you do it now, will you plan to get out if your comfort zone?

----------


## L

My biggest regret, and it will affect me for the rest of my life, was not getting back in contact with an old friend of mine before he complete suicide. I had planned on getting in contact with him once I finished school but it happened before that! He was such a good friend when we were younger!

----------


## Matty

I don't have regrets so to say. I would not be in the wonderful position i am now if i did not take the risks i did..

But i regret not spending more time on personal development.

----------


## L

> I don't have regrets so to say. I would not be in the wonderful position i am now if i did not take the risks i did..
> 
> But i regret not spending more time on personal development.



that is something you can do everyday, it never ends.

----------


## CityofAngels

When I was 21 I turned down the best job offer I ever got.
Dropping out of grad school at 26 was dopey.
When I was 25 I messed up my best chance ever at romance.

As my life spiraled downward I had fewer good opportunities to mess up and thus fewer regrets.

----------


## Monroe

> will you do it now, will you plan to get out if your comfort zone?



It's a plan, but I've yet to put it into action. Trying to tackle my comfort zone is a huge deal for me, and I think it might take some more time for me to get an idea of how to do so.. kind of waiting for something to push me out of it because nothing at the moment is doing so.

----------


## Sagan

Not going out more with my ex wife. Lying about being on meds, and getting my Private pilots license revoked. Still paying back the over 4,000 it cost to get.

----------


## Chocolate

Hurting my boyfriend (emotionally, I didn't hit him or anything like that)

----------


## grimmnaux

I have a lot of regrets. But my biggest regret is not utilizing my youth to learn and do more. In hindsight, I feel I could have learnt so many things when I had the money and was free of responsibilities and expectations. I could have learnt the guitar and violin, languages, studied more. I still have time though; as some wise person once said: 'No one can make a brand new start, but you can start from now and make a brand new end'  :Nerd:

----------


## CloudMaker

I regret my parents giving my brother a house and education and leaving me nothing because I am a woman!!

----------


## Chantellabella

Not leaving my ex when I was pregnant with my third child.

----------


## Skippy

Deepest regret is that I let myself fall like this....that i let people walk all over me and my boundries due to them exposing the only real weakness I have. I regret that i trusted in people and let myself become attached emotionally, only to be heartbroken time and again when they got what they wanted from me and left. I regret that I gave so much of myself in love and care for others without anything in return except more stress and heartbreak.

I dont think this world is a good place anymore....you just cant count on anyone but yourself.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

What an awesome video  ::): 

One of my biggest regrets has to do with my ex-gf before I lost her to suicide. I can't say I regret not spending more time with her, not hugging her, or loving her more...because I did all of that. We were latched onto each other always, always hugging, and I loved her in a way more than I'll ever love anyone else, ever. But I just had no idea how short our time would be together, and how sudden and absolutely devastating the end would be. I regret not doing....something....Idk what, but, something, to stop her from taking her own life. I tried. And I obviously failed.

Besides that my biggest regret is not taking more chances. You miss 100% of the shots you don't take. There were a lot of shots I didn't take.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Allowing doctors to put me on so much medication.

----------


## JamieWAgain

This is an interesting thread. Full disclosure, I didn’t watch the video, but I read all of the posts.

So I’m trying to think of all the paths I didn’t choose, and the choices I’ve made and as I type this I understand that I alone have been responsible for all of my successes and all of my failures.

For me to try to articulate a regret that I have is one moment in time. Just one moment.

I was about 25 and driving to my mother’s house with my 2 year old in the back car seat. I was a full time single working mother and what I remember is this:

We were driving on back country roads and my daughter said ‘look mommy, a swing set!  Can we stop and play?”
“Please mommy”

No, I responded, let’s just get to where we are going.

I regret that moment. If I could do anything again, it would be to stop the car and say “OF COURSE. LET’S GET OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN”

I didn’t enjoy the ride, the moment, the simple request to stop the car and go play on the swing set.

That moment in time, however fleeting it was, is a metaphor for all of life’s wonderful moments that i missed, as i was too busy trying to get from point A to point B. And in realizing this regret i can simply say that yes, it’s true. Happiness comes from the journey. Never the destination. It’s about this glorious journey through life. So to anyone that can hear me...Do you know?
Stop what you’re doing and dance in the rain, sing as loud as you want and go play on the swing set when you see a playground.

----------

